# LR4 - How to use printer profiles (for soft proofing) that already are loaded for CS5



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello!

I am trying to test out the Softproofing in LR4 and can not seem to get LR4 to "see" profiles that I have loaded and have been using for CS5. The "other" popup in LR4 is empty.

I currently use printer profiles/paper for Mpix and are currently located in Library/Application Support/Adobe/Color/Proofing.  Is there a way to have LR4 point to this location?

Thanks in advance, 

David


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 8, 2012)

Do they show up in the Print Module>Print Job>Color Management>Profile:> section? Under Other… dialog but unchecked? within Print (not within Soft Proofing)?


----------



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope. Totally empty.  Nor do they show up n teh export | file settings | color space. I even tried copying them to ~/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Color Profiles and restarted LR. Nothing. could it be an access/rights issues? They do appear in CS5/PS5 however. Very odd (and frustrating). I know the CMYK is not supported but I don't believe the MPIX profiles are CMYK

Also, the "simulate Paper & Ink" checkbox is unavailalbe to be checked.

D


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like they are on the hard drive but not installed via the OS.  If you go to your Color Sync Utility in the Mac OS and hit the Profiles Button at the top, are they listed under User?


----------



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2012)

HA. no they are not, and I don't see them under any of the choices.  Maybe you have it!! Do I need to install them via this utility? or something else. I don't remember how I did it before to allow CS5 to see them. Any guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is what I did (from MPIX site) a long time ago ... Looks like I put them in the non-admin location, but I am an admin. So, let me copy them to the other location as well.

D

*Mac OS X:*
For all users: /Library/ColorSync/Profiles
For non-Admin users: /Users/<username>/Library/ColorSync/Profiles

** The Color Sync utility applies only to the current user and gives that user access to individual profiles, shows gamut plots, gives renaming access, and validates profile structure.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 8, 2012)

You should be able to install them via Color Sync Utility by dragging and dropping or you can put them here:  /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/


----------



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2012)

HMmmm..  I see that they are not .icc files. They are .psf files. So, this still didnt work. Looks like MPIX needs to provide a different type of file to work outside of photoshop.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 8, 2012)

http://mpixpro.com/files/ICCProfiles.zip


----------



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2012)

OK --  I downloaded them again, and the are ICM files.....I placed them in the colorsync location and it works. I see them in the "other" dialog and can check them. Thanks so much


----------



## mdrdsr (Mar 8, 2012)

OK --  I downloaded them again, and the are ICM files.....I placed them in the colorsync location and it works. I see them in the "other" dialog and can check them. Thanks so much. 

I think I know what happened.  Initially installed these ICM files into the colorsync directory correctly. Then, in PS I created the softproofing profiles that "pointed" to these ICM files. These profiles are the /psf files. Then, when LION came out, i did a clean install of the OS, but never reinstalled the ICM files. The PS proofing profiles (.psf) were there because I had backed them up and restored them to the new OS. So, that probably solves why I was "seeing" them PS5 -- I was seeing the proofing profile not the printer profile.  Thanks so much. Walking thru with someone is always helpful.

d


----------

